# Teaching independence?



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I know that Vizslas are very much velcro dogs, and I understand that. Our "issues" might also be because Ruby is a baby still at just 10.5 weeks old, but we are having a bit of a hard time with one thing in particular. Ruby isn't allowed on the couch. She knows this. However, to her this means that we can't sit on the couch either. Anytime we sit on the couch she stops whatever she is doing and runs over to us and begs to get onto the couch. We have to spend most of our time on the floor! I have to wait for her to fall asleep on/in my lap, move her to her bed (which we move around to be close to us, thinking that'd help) and tiptoe away to the couch and hope she doesn't wake up. It's a bit comical but my bum is starting to be sore! 

As she gets older will she develop the ability to go over to her bed and sleep by herself?


----------



## amitai (Jun 14, 2012)

I would just sit on the couch calmly. Ignore her when she begs. Have distractions ready in the room. She'll stop after a few minutes and it'll be over. You might go through it another few times, but if you ignore the behavior and she sees that it isn't fruitful, she'll stop. Puppies get bored quickly.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

They get a lot more confident as they age - all puppy breeds do.

Sadie had all sorts of puppy fears and once she was about 11 or 12 months 90% of them were gone. She is a strong, independent, confident dog now. 

She's still a lap dog though & I love it.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I say, "let her on the couch"  

Seriously though, if that's not an option in your house, I respect that. But the bottom line is, she's still "winning" if you leave the couch and sit with her on the floor anyway. 

She will become more independent as time goes on. In the meantime, does she have good chews/toys she can play with while you're sitting on the couch?


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

We always said we would not allow Bella on the couch, it didn't last very long I have to say. We do have certain rules though, she is not allowed on it while we are out of the room and she is not to have her toys on it. I love snuggling up to her on a night time. Flynnandlunasmom has a point, she is winning by sitting on the floor with her. I would ignore her as much as you can, I no its hard though.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

flynnandlunasmom said:


> I say, "let her on the couch"
> 
> Seriously though, if that's not an option in your house, I respect that. But the bottom line is, she's still "winning" if you leave the couch and sit with her on the floor anyway.
> 
> She will become more independent as time goes on. In the meantime, does she have good chews/toys she can play with while you're sitting on the couch?


I know, I would let her on there with us on a heartbeat... but I agreed with my husband before we got her that she wouldn't be up on the couch. 

But, yes, she has tons of chews/squeakies/you name it to play with.  We are pretty much playing with her constantly when she's awake.. usually the only time we try to distance ourselves and sit to watch some TV or relax is when it's the evening/her sleepy time anyway.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

lilyloo said:


> We are pretty much playing with her constantly when she's awake.. usually the only time we try to distance ourselves and sit to watch some TV or relax is when it's the evening/her sleepy time anyway.


Uh ha moment. Here in lies the problem. As much a love her and want to entertain her, she is training you. She has quickly learned to keep you engaged. You must take breaks to go about your business. Cherish her puppyhood but remember you still have things to get down. She'll learn to entertain herself. 

That being said, some are easier than others in my experience. We wanted one with some independence in our first and I'd say he's more of a free thinker that is very difficult to get to entertain himself. So we asked for an independent one for round two and I'd say she def is. She'll play alone, lay outside alone, sleep alone, etc. we simply don't pay as much attention to her to encourage this. 

Good luck. In the end she might end up on your couch AND in the bed.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

SteelCityDozer said:


> lilyloo said:
> 
> 
> > We are pretty much playing with her constantly when she's awake.. usually the only time we try to distance ourselves and sit to watch some TV or relax is when it's the evening/her sleepy time anyway.
> ...


You're totally right! Indeed it is hard to turn away those puppy eyes...


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Fill a kong with some yogurt and freeze. Give it to her on her bed, blanket, or towel when she's being needy. It will keep her occupied for at least 15-20 minutes.

Here's an awesome recipe I use that Riley adores:

http://ltlor.blogspot.com/2012/01/banana-peanut-butter-frozen-yogurt.html


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

God bless the Kong - frozen kongs are great for teething pups


----------



## johnnywiggla (Sep 30, 2012)

R said:


> God bless the Kong - frozen kongs are great for teething pups


Hi,

My boys 9 weeks old today and no matter what I put in the Kong, frozen or not, he doesn't bother with it ?!?!
Any ideas ?


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

> My boys 9 weeks old today and no matter what I put in the Kong, frozen or not, he doesn't bother with it ?!?!
> Any ideas ?


The Kongs come in various sizes and degrees of hardness. If it's too hard or too big, the puppy could just give up and ignore it. 

What worked for me was the puppy Kong that's tiny and very soft (I think they're pale white/pink color).


----------



## johnnywiggla (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi,
I've got the puppy one, he doesn't entertain it :'(


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Our dogs are not allowed on a furniture.

When Max was very young, he tried to jump a couch (he was a very persistent little booger ).

This is what worked for us - tell her firmly "No" one time, while making an eye contact, then ignore Ruby. She will be trying to jump, do not look at her or say anything, just gently push her away.

Puppies have a short attention span, you might need to repeat the routine in a few minutes, but Ruby will get the message.

When we adopted Skyy, as soon as we walked inside, she made herself comfortable on a couch, in her defense - she did not know the rules and did not have even a basic training.

She only jumped on a couch twice 

If I am playing on a floor with both dogs, I use Max's dog bed - very soft and comfy!

However, they trained me very well in diving under the couch to retrieve a toy


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Long answers for a simple solution.... Vs, especially, are needy and prefer human contact.

I tried not to use Kongs as bribery tool to keep the boy busy. 
If he is bored, he he goes for a walk, focus training (drains energy like mad) or keep him engaged. 
My dogs have only 2 states... Awake and busy or rest/sleep.

Throwing kongs around to get him out my hair never worked for me, or if I try, I quickly notice a change in our relationship. 
I found its better, at least for me, to be honest and stick him in the crate or make him wait on one of his day beds.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ahhh this thread reminds me how much easier Ruby has gotten! It's been 2 months since I first posted this, at the moment I am sitting on the couch and she's sleeping at my feet. She never begs to get on the couch anymore.


----------

